# Re-cycled Ciscoe



## Rowhunter (Jun 21, 2007)

Hello all! I hope this post find's you all healthy, happy, and so stuffed full of turkey that next Thanksgiving is the very soonest you will dine on the very large bird!!! 'Tis the season to hit the shop with full fury and some new ideas, with any luck, something good will happen!
This lure started life as a public park bench some 30 years ago. A co-worker was sent to dismantle and dispose of the wood. Fortunately, he asked if I had any use for the 4"x6" Redwood, grayed from year's of Wisconsin weather. I cut some into turning stock and some into 1/2" thick plank's. Well, this is where it begins. I took a couple of the flat stock, doweled them together, cut out a "fishy" form,and began shaping it into a large minnow. My goal is for a twitch/darter type action with a slow rise, almost suspending. For a quick action, I went with a small lip, (short and narrow). For this I dug out my Hi-power rocketry supplies and found some G-10 material, and fashioned a few lip's for testing. Then I bent some stainless wire and used a Dremel to plow out a path for the wire. This all needs to be tested so I dipped both pieces in a solution of propionate pellets dissolved in acetone to seal. After a short drying time it was off to the tub.I found that with the hook's that were going to be used, one piece of lead was needed to float it correctly, but it did not have the quick twitch I was looking for. More lead was added. Too far forward on the belly and it took on a typical head down crankbait attitude, too far back and it killed almost all action. I did find a sweet spot that gave it a very quick "shudder", and a level, almost suspending attitude. Since it is two pieces I was able to affix the lead inside, without drilling holes on the outside. Then fit all pieces and glued together with D2T 30 minute mixed with a thickening filler. Then the easy stuff, sand re-seal, foil, epoxy, paint, add eye's from another project, and final epoxy coat. I'll never look at those old park benches the same. LOL!!! Here are some photo's,

Douglas


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Your work, as usual, is crisp and clean, Doug.

All park benches should die such a glorious death.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Incredible! If it looked any more realistic it would smell like fish. Fantastic job.


----------



## bassinjody (Aug 25, 2005)

Doug that the best looking bench ive ever soon , you should have left the bubble gum on it though. great work.


----------



## rjbass (Aug 1, 2007)

Great story Doug....nice bait too....

Rod


----------



## hazmail (Oct 26, 2007)

Gee that's fine work Doug - wire, carving, machining, it's all a credit to you.pete


----------



## triton175 (Feb 21, 2006)

Really fine work. I like the horizontal line through the foil on the side.
Brian


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

That is amazing. Without hooks, a lip, and a line tie noone would know it wasn't real.


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Doug that thing is amazing! Great story to boot!

I owe you an email about those materials. I have been working on some late night installs at work. I'll be back on schedule tomorrow.

Man can you foil!

John


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

> I dipped both pieces in a solution of propionate pellets dissolved in acetone to seal


What is propionate pellets? A propionate is usally an ester or salt of another molecule.


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Lewzer, here is link to a super sealing thread. The pellets are dissolved in the Virgin lacquer or acetone. It is what Rapala uses to seal their balsa bodies.

"Swede" has the pellets available.

I have thinned the solution down more since this thread. I like it better thinned more then the first go around.

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=87949&highlight=super+sealing

John


----------

